# Anyone familiar with concrete high rises???



## beachbumjeremy (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm building a concrete high rise, and we have our j-box's in the wall. The location of the j-box was not as-builted, and pvc coated mc was used. I'm looking for ideas on how to locate this j-box with as little damage as possible. 
Has anyone ever used a toner that could read through concrete? One that's affordable enough to afford personally that is.
Thanks for any help.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Sounds like you ****ed up, never had a problem locating a junction box on a poured slab build. 

Forgetting to pipe in a junction box, well, that's a hole different story.


----------



## beachbumjeremy (Dec 2, 2010)

It's obviously a fu** up, but it was one of those last minute deals you get it while their trying to close up a wall....what are ya gonna do. But I need ideas, not someone to point out the obviousness of this situation.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Tapping on the wall and listing for a hollow spot won't work?


----------



## local134gt (Dec 24, 2008)

Tap around with a hammer, if it's not too deep you should hear a difference. If it's in the slab you can pour some water (not a lot) on the ground in the area that you think it's in and you can sometimes see the outline of the box. Then just bust it out!


----------



## beachbumjeremy (Dec 2, 2010)

*Tried*

I tried the hammer, and I can't locate it. Walls already painted though and I want to damage as little as possible, cause I'm not looking forward to the patch and paint part of this screw up either.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

metal detector?


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

The Milwaukee M12 Sub Scanner is just a few hundred, it may be just perfect for this. 

http://www.milwaukeetool.com/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductId=2290-21


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Really strong earth magnets, to find the mudring?


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Bkessler said:


> Really strong earth magnets, to find the mudring?


Ah I like that idea, I even have a supplier for such things. 

http://unitednuclear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=70_71&products_id=280

and the whole selection;

http://unitednuclear.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=70_71

Get enough of them and you might be able to rip the box right out of the wall with them :laughing:


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Works with drywall, I use magnets for stud finders as well. Fooled a few moron's into thinking they were homemade wood magnets.


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

They make a locator for walker duct we have used it for many years on decks to locate outlet openings of duct poured in a deck after a pour when your ready to open up for wire pulling you turn it on and you locate the metal opening you walk across floor it beeps when your over the metal duck opening .

In old days we would install duck in decks over the openings we would install a magnetic cover plate on duck then we use a magnetic stick to locate but today is electronic devices like a radio signal on wiring then just run your receiver over floor it picks up signal when close to opening strong when over it weak when not kinda simple .

You can find anything if it has a wire ! 

But you can also use a wire finder like the one use to find underground cable just hook up a cable locator heres another option .

Chipping hammer !


----------



## CTshockhazard (Aug 28, 2009)

Jlarson said:


> The Milwaukee M12 Sub Scanner is just a few hundred, it may be just perfect for this.
> 
> http://www.milwaukeetool.com/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductId=2290-21


Yeah that, or you could try it old school and have someone bounce a snake off the box while you hold your ear to the wall.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

Jeremy, 

Reading your original post, It was your screw up and you are looking to pay for this with your dime? Why don't you just have your foreman call Casper and have them bring an xray? Is this just one box or hundreds? New condos on 10th Ave.?


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

CTshockhazard said:


> Yeah that, or you could try it old school and have someone bounce a snake off the box while you hold your ear to the wall.


I think the OP mentions MC cable though.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Jlarson said:


> I think the OP mentions MC cable though.


MC will have to terminate in a steel box. 

We smurf all that stuff.....


----------



## beachbumjeremy (Dec 2, 2010)

After looking at all the options and ideas and costs associated with each, it's just going to be cheaper to re pipe the run, re-feed and abandon in wall run. Thanks for all the ideas.


----------



## CTshockhazard (Aug 28, 2009)

Jlarson said:


> I think the OP mentions MC cable though.


oops, that :no: work.


----------

